# root beer paint jobs



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

Does any one have any pictures of root beer paint jobs? if its flakes, kandy or factory.. thanks in advance


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

YEHA PLEASE POST I GOT MY 3DR REGAL IMA DO ROOTBEER/ORANGE WITH ROOTBEER DISH AND GOLD SPOKES


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

Not a real good pic, but the only one I can find at the moment!
Root bear Kandy and marbelizer.


----------



## King of Kolor (Apr 14, 2007)

I'll post some pics of some playing around I did later. I've decided to do my CDV Lac Root Beer. The stuff I'm gonna post has no flake added.
KoK


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

LETS SEE SOME ANYTHING BROWN ROOTBEER ANYTHING~ POST~


----------



## glittermaster117 (Aug 14, 2007)

http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/kusf9.aspx

There's a scan of a flake called "root beer red".

I've ordered Kustom Shop flakes before and their scans are a bit on the dark side but are fairly accurate.


----------



## desktopgold (May 25, 2007)

nice;








;


----------



## southomaha (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tonyo524_@Aug 16 2007, 08:41 PM~8572410
> *Not a real good pic, but the only one I can find at the moment!
> Root bear Kandy and marbelizer.
> 
> ...


i cant decide to paint my 82 cutlass a green flake,or a rootbeer brown flake,it has a super clean tan vinyl top,and tan int...??


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

I'll post some more pics of this car later
I did it for a guy about 7 years ago


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

THIS WAS MINE I JUST SOLD IT ABOUT 2 MONTHS AGO


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

This is mine


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

looks abit orangy


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Sep 13 2007, 07:21 PM~8786331
> *looks abit orangy
> *


That is cause it is a gold and silver base with only a few coats of paint on it ..... 

:biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

This was my attempt at root-beer,brown(with a touch of red)candy mix over a root beer flake base.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i heard candy rootbeer is hard to spray.. is that true..
im a be doing a car like that in a couple of weeks..


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2007, 11:51 PM~8821860
> *i heard candy rootbeer is hard to spray.. is that true..
> im a be doing a car like that in a couple of weeks..
> *


Same as any other candy.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 18 2007, 10:14 PM~8821624
> *This was my attempt at root-beer,brown(with a touch of red)candy mix over a root beer flake base.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 21 2007, 06:23 PM~8843708
> *Same as any other candy.
> *


true, thats what i was thinking..


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

MY BRO.BACK IN 2000 MIAMI SUPERSHOE


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)




----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 14 2007, 12:46 PM~8790584
> *That is cause it is a gold and silver base with only a few coats of paint on it .....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


still looks good though


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Feb 27 2008, 04:36 PM~10044225
> *still looks good though
> *


Thanks bro ....


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Here's my ride. HOK Kandy basecoat Rootbeer.










And here's a backside shot:










And here, you can see the sun hittin it:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Feb 27 2008, 05:59 PM~10044858
> *Here's my ride. HOK Kandy basecoat Rootbeer.
> 
> 
> ...


TRADE?


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

[IM


> *SILVER BASE, SILVER MINI FLAKE, ROOTBEER, PAGAN GOLD, TANGERINE KANDY*


 G]http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh73/liquidlines/IMG_0792.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

:uh: sorry about the pics. new to posting pics.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2007, 11:51 PM~8821860
> *i heard candy rootbeer is hard to spray.. is that true..
> im a be doing a car like that in a couple of weeks..
> *


no, i shot a model with car paint rootbear and im only 14
came out pretty good


----------

